# HELP PLEASE



## jodie (Apr 5, 2007)

don't know about this site no one seems to reply anyway wan't to know about marnes high grade medicene pretty old with V on base, also has anyone heard of Jonathan reeves its a pickle bottle of some kind and last but not least a lamont with silverton john penrose with melbourne bottle co around bottom green


----------



## capsoda (Apr 5, 2007)

Could you post a couple of pics??? Jonathan Reeves sounds familiar.


----------



## jodie (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you for your reply!  I'm not up with all this internet stuff but will try to get picture in next 24 hours the jonathan reeves bottle is a light amythest with the agm monogram on the bottom. The Jonathan Reeves goes diagonally upwards with pty ltd underneath like I said no one has ever been able to give me any info on this particular bottle


----------



## aussiebottlo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Jodie,

 Sounds like you are an aussie collector??

 Dont know much about the Marnes but the jonathon reeves I believe is from Ballarat made pickles sauce etc not sure of value. The lamont is from Silverton just west of Broken Hill NSW if it has an amber top it is rare otherwise reasonably common, I have found several of them over the years.

 John


----------



## jodie (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply no one has ever been able to tell me a thing about the pickle jar. Pretty sure the top of the silverton was green like the rest of the bottle. And yes I collect aussie bottles but I only collect what we dig up and still haven't hit the age I'd like but getting better and closer every time. One thing I do know is its like an addiction the weather, leeches, snakes and hills I've tackled amaze me.


----------



## jodie (Apr 5, 2007)

Marnes/v on bottom old clear bottle no photo Says Marnes high grade medicine can anyone out there help


----------



## aussiebottlo (Apr 5, 2007)

Jodie

 What area are digging?? I suspect SW NSW if so I may be able to steer you in the right direction as I do a fair bit of diving in the Darling and Murray river and find quite a bit of old stuff from 1860's on

 John


----------



## jodie (Apr 5, 2007)

Way off base actually I'm digging in vic around Powelltown area. You know everyone says bottles are worth good money something I haven't found. Obviously I've dug graves that could contain several people. The area is only late 1800's early 1900's all the way through to the 1970's. I love digging the money doesn't matter would find it difficult to sell anything I like. Did find a settlement from the goldrush days but found it in summer and need a jackhammer with the drought conditions. I believe there's several acres at least of small camps around the claims just walking the track we dug up old shovel handle. I will soldier on and find my treasures even if they're not worth much


----------



## towhead (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome Jodie!  Looks like the reaseon nobody answered your first posts is because they were added on to another.  Or sometimes, nobody knows the answer we are looking for.  Looks like you figured out how to start a new post though and you are in business now!  Good Luck!


----------



## jodie (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Julie but I'm so computer and bottle illiterate I have no idea what I've done and still have trouble accessing what I want. I appriecate the encouragement and look forward to becoming much more familiar with my computer.
 Thanks lots jodie


----------



## jodie (Apr 5, 2007)

hey i'm replying to myself I think anyway anyone out there know anything about James Dickson&CoPty Ltd
 Established 1854 melbourne Australia  pretty bottle nothing around base or on it


----------

